# New boxers on the way



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

My two babies, Cam and Ricka, are about to be the proud parents of 6-10 new pups. They are due around Halloween, and will be ready for new homes around Christmas.

They are two of the best looking boxers I've ever seen and the pups should be gorgeous. Both are AKC registered dogs, and this is Ricochet's first litter (Ricka for short). Cam is extremely defensive in mindset--nobody comes in my house without my permission. The old boy can definately put on a show. Ricka has the attitude of 10 dogs--she is young, but brooks no crap from other dogs. With humans, she is loving and trusting.

If you're up for a new addition, gimme a shout. We'll ship!

Dan


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, she gave birth to 9 pups, 4 white and 5 flashy fawn, flashy brindle, and flashy reverse brindle. 3 of the white pups are female, and one flashy fawn. They are starting to show personality, and now come screaming out of the whelping cave when I tap the side of the kennel, wanting to be picked up and loved on. I am blessed with mini puppy growls, mini puppy barks, and mini puppy licks 24/7 and I am loving it. They were born on Oct 27 and will be ready to go by Christmas; they are already eating whole meals of puppy chow--no milk at all. THey already have their teeth and mama is reluctant to nurse the lil bear traps.

We will start working with them on sit/stay and housebreaking in about 3 weeks. If you'd like an AKC boxer pup from our kennel, please drop me a line. Mom and dad are very protective dogs, and I expect these pups to be the same (hell they already growl at unexpected noises). One of my pups could be your best friend and save your life, or the life of someone you know. If not, they'll still run down your frisbees and tennis balls! <g>

Thank you,
Dan


----------

